#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  de zegeningen van allah

## sobhanaallah

salaam broeder en zuster, hier heb ik voor jullie de zeggeningen van alla (swt), lees het alstublieft doordacht door.

Tel de zegeningen van Allah (swt) 
Als je voedsel in de koelkast hebt, kleren aan je lijf een dak op je hoofd en een plaats om te slapen...dan ben je rijker dan 75% van deze wereld. Als je geld op de bank hebt ,in jouw portemonnee en kleingeld in en bakje ergens...dan ben je onder de 8% van 's werelds rijksten. Als je 's morgens opstaat met meer gezondheid dan ziekte...ben je meer gezegend dan de miljoen die het deze week niet zal overleven. Als je nooit het gevaar hebt ervaren van oorlog, de eenzaamheid van gevangen genomen zijn, de angst voor martelingen, de pijnscheuten van het hongerlijden dan loop je vooruit op de 500 miljoen in de wereld die dit wel meemaken. Als je in de moskee kan bidden zonder angst en zonde lastig te worden gevallen, gearresteerd te worden, gemarteld of gedood te orden, dan ben je meer gezegend dan drie biljoen mensen in de wereld. Als je ouders nog in leven zijn en nog samen getrouwd zijn...ben je heel zeldzaam. Als je hoofd omhoog houdt met een glimlach op je gezicht en 
je bent cht dankbaar...ben je gezegend omdat de meerderheid dat kan, maar het niet doet. Als je deze boodschap kan lezen, heb je net een dubbele zegening gekregen; het feit dat iemand aan jou dacht en je bent nog meer gezegend dan meer dan twee biljoen mensen in de wereld die helemaal niet kunnen lezen. 
laat het alstublief aan de anderen lezen.

----------

